# Big Game Sunday treats



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

So those of you that had a Super Bowl soiree', what items did you make for the big game?


I did some sweet b-b-q meatballs in the slow cooker with toasted buns for a sandwich. Stuffed Jalapeno poppers, and a hot and spicy Queso dip. 


Must have been good! Hardly any meatballs and queso was left. All the bacon wrapped Jalapenos (32) were destroyed within an hour.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

We don’t do a big party. We just hang as a family. 

Little smokies for the little people (and me, because they’re delicious) 

Jalapeño poppers

Loaded nachos With beans, taco meat, lettuce, sour cream, cheese, BBQ sauce, etc. 

I really wanted to do ribs on the smoker, but Sundays are not conducive to that kind of effort for me right now.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Popcorn and M&Ms


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

We just hung out with the family as well. Kids and the grandkids cane over. 
Not sure how much the grandkids actually watched. 
Main course was tacos.......with some guacamole, homemade salsa, and bean dip. Was very good. 
enjoyed the game.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

We also just hang out with the Fam.. whipped up some carnita tacos, chili cheese bean dip on tostadas and steamed some clams


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

Thinly sliced grilled venison steak topped with teriyaki sauce and blue cheese was my contribution.


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

2full said:


> We just hung out with the family as well. Kids and the grandkids cane over.
> Not sure how much the grandkids actually watched.
> Main course was tacos.......with some guacamole, homemade salsa, and bean dip. Was very good.
> enjoyed the game.


+1


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

We never even watch the game, but we always use Superbowl Sunday as an opportunity to make some fun food. We made:

Jalapeno Poppers
Sweet pepper nachos 
Tacos
Lil' Smokies

A good time was had by all. :smile:


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Never really care about the game. Just always hope it is a good one. We watch for the commercials and the food.

Pork Belly burnt ends, bacon wrapped little smokies, pulled pork nachos, two kinds of smoked wings, bbq and chili lime, jalapeno poppers, baby back ribs and smoked twice baked potatoes.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That looks REALLY good SX3.
You can cook for me anytime, I'll buy the meat and refreshments.
:mrgreen:


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

SX3, I love the smoker! good to see it wasn't the "electric" kind! 


That looks awesome!!


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you. We cooked way to much but when we aren't catering we like to experiment on family. Pork belly burnt ends are the ultimate bite in BBQ.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

It hasn't even been a week and I've already forgot what we had for sunday's dinner.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> It hasn't even been a week and I've already forgot what we had for sunday's dinner.


I remember what beverage I had. Had another one last night. ;-)


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

SX3, could you shoot me a PM on your pricing to cater for about 90-100 folks? Thanks!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

taxidermist said:


> SX3, could you shoot me a PM on your pricing to cater for about 90-100 folks? Thanks!


I've had some of SX3's food - his stuff is so good, it'll ruin you from any other type of so called smoked meat or bbq for the rest of your life!!


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Thanks Jeff really appreciate it. 

Taxidermist P.M. sent.

Guys please understand I did not post that as a solicitation of business. I was really just responding to the OP. 

I do certainly appreciate the complements and am happy to discuss via P.M.s any BBQ catering you have interest in.


----------

